# the VA does something right!



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Finally the VA tells Cuomo and his cronies GFY!!!!!!!!!
Great job by Gunny Jessie!

http://video.foxnews.com/v/22341418...-comply-with-new-ny-gun-law/?intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

I wasn't willing to sit through the preceding 30-second commercial, but I had read about this before.

Good for the VA.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Hank Moody said:


> SHE'S a Marine? I think I'm in love !!!!!!!!!


Not only that, she retired at Gunny, I'm impressed.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Typical nerdly looking democrat douche trying to explain their feel-good bullshit.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Typical nerdly looking democrat douche trying to explain their feel-good bullshit.


Exactly. That dude is the epitomy of a liberal, ugly suit wearing, spent way too much time on his hair, smiley, know it all about nothing, left wing, cry baby, douche-nozzle. Then the patronizing "We all appreciate your service" bullshit. Don't piss down her back and tell her its raining, asshole.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

csauce777 said:


> Exactly. That dude is the epitomy of a liberal, ugly suit wearing, spent way too much time on his hair, smiley, know it all about nothing, left wing, cry baby, douche-nozzle. Then the patronizing "We all appreciate your service" bullshit. Don't piss down her back and tell her its raining, asshole.


It's getting much easier to determine political affiliation by appearance. Maybe you guys have been able to do it for years, but it only clicked for me within the last year.

Long gray hair? Fuckin lib.
Prius? Lib.
Equality/Obama/warren sticker? Duh.
Socks and sandals? Lib.
Most subarus? Lib. 
Ugly? Lib.
Fell outta the tree ugly? Raging lib.
Nerdly white guy with pipe cleaners for arms (slightly bigger than Deuce's) and lives in ****** whiteville full of white picket fences and 2.2 kids? Clueless lib.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Beat it nerd!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

USAF286 said:


> Beat it nerd!


He probably already does. No room for hot girls in his Prius.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

mtc said:


> Hey now - my sister has a Prius - and she's pretty damn Conservative, instills good morals and values in her kids, and vote's properly.
> Only once!


You know how it works around here..only a third of the guys on here will only forgive her for the Prius if she's good looking.

I did tell you about my license plates, right?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

It would only take the Gunny a few seconds to wipe that smug look off his face if they took a walk out to the parking lot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

csauce777 said:


> Exactly. That dude is the epitomy of a liberal, ugly suit wearing, spent way too much time on his hair, smiley, know it all about nothing, left wing, cry baby, douche-nozzle. Then the patronizing "We all appreciate your service" bullshit. Don't piss down her back and tell her its raining, asshole.


Sounds like somebody else....


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

corsair said:


> Sounds like somebody else....


 Most voters don't even know who he is. He doesn't really live in MA anymore and rarely gets back to meet with constituants. They just keep going into the booth, see that he is an incumbant (D) and vote for him. He's done nothing of significance in recent memory. They only reason we are seeing his mug lately is because he wants that senate seat and keep the (D) dream alive.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Should rename himself *Malarkey* as in full of it. It's too bad Mike Sullivan doesn't stand a chance in this, the Commonwealth of Moonbats!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I like Steven Lynch, think he's good guy, but he probably doesn't stand a chance against the Markey machine either.


and kudos to the VA for telling cuomo to pound sand !


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

pahapoika said:


> I like Steven Lynch, think he's good guy, but he probably doesn't stand a chance against the Markey machine either.
> 
> and kudos to the VA for telling cuomo to pound sand !


Not the Markey machine-the Mass Dems annointing another candidate-paging Lie-zy Warren. Hmmm I recall one of them voted AGAINST Obamacare (hint: it wasn't Markey)


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

have to admit the Dems do a fine job of stampeding the herd come election time.

still find it hard to believe Lizzy got elected, but this is Massachusetts


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Typical nerdly looking democrat douche trying to explain their feel-good bullshit.


He needs to be punched in the face repeatedly!!!!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

kateykakes said:


> He needs to be punched in the face repeatedly!!!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Nerdly white guy with pipe cleaners for arms (slightly bigger than Deuce's).


You dingleberry... It's the low-carb diet......

I love how Gunny sits there nice and quiet, waiting her turn, while that fucking pencil neck dork vomits his liberal bullshit, but as soon as she speaks, he HAS to interrupt her.. I wanted to punch every condescending look off his face.. Time to keep calm and return fire....


----------

